# La Bella Sicilia



## Michalla (Jun 14, 2010)

Ciao tutti 

Ye, I am also one of them who is thinking to relocate ONE DAY... I know it is not so easy but dream is dream and sometimes reality is bit more diffrent...

I am on the good way to do it gradually, first of all I am improving il mio italiano  because those another 4 languages what i do speak is surly helpful in many areas but how can i live in Italy without parlare italiano  ???? !!!!

Anyway  
I am reading you guys and hoping that one day i will be helping here to give an advices people who are not scare to make their dreams come truth. 

 Nice day ....


----------

